# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2014 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Stonehill College Police Department
Date: June 2, 3, 4, 2014
Location: Easton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00


Host: Andover Police Department
Date: June 9, 10, 11, 2014
Location: Andover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00


Host: Simmons College Police Department
Date: June 25, 26, 27, 2014
Location: Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00


To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]


Please do not call these departments for reservations.


----------



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

***Date Change***​Host: Bentley University Police Department​Date: August 12, 13, 14, 2014​Location: Waltham, MA​Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.​Cost: $379.00

 To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

 Please do not call Bentley University Police Department for reservations.​


----------

